# New here. From Forest Grove!



## Farhat (May 25, 2014)

Hey guys, and gals. I just joined and got a bike again after almost two years without one  I would love to go on some group rides this summer. I do not know of any that are currently taking place. I also need toughen up a little before going on any long rides. Hopefully I can meet some cool new people. 

Here is the bike I just picked up from a friend. It is getting a tune up next week. 



Saeco Optimo. 

I think its kinda, not so old school. but still cool.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

For club rides on the weekends Portland Velo is likely your best bet. They are well organized for club rides, have a big rider base, have group rides many days of the week and overall are a good group to ride with (I rode/raced with them for 4 years).

They Meet At LaCie over by the Hillsboro Stadium on Saturday mornings ... so not to far from you, but still a bit of a drive, or ride if you want to ride to the start.


----------



## Farhat (May 25, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

